# Dash Cam & Auto Stop



## Slyvest2004 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello, I am having a problem with my Dash Cam turning off when Auto Stop activates, then turns back on when the engine turns back on. 

I have it hardwired to the fuse panel under the radio. I believe its plugged into the radio fuse.

What does anyone have their hardwired Dash Cam plugged into so this doesn't happen?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What wire/fuse do you have it wired to? You need to have it on a circuit that has power from the DC transformer....As you've found out.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

I used f19 and f29, at the suggestion of @Ma v e n and others on this board. Works as expected, you might want to tap those instead.

This is my setup for reference:
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/329...en-ii-2017-dash-cam-w-fuse-tap-install-2.html


----------



## ezrabg (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a Rexing V1, which has enough internal battery power to last through the auto-stop in my experience.


----------

